# RCP Track For Sale



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

I have two wide Ls for sale. I got them last summer and set them up once for about a month. They are in the original boxes. $265 send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

Priced reduced $240


----------



## mrdaviso (Jan 7, 2009)

*Is this Still available?*

I sent you a PM I am interested in taking the tracks. Let me know.


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

sold


----------

